# Hull's Alpines Near Dallas?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Can someone PM me Kim Hull's contact info and/or email address, if anyone has it? I can't find her contact info in my ADGA directory.
Is she still breeding Alpines? Does anyone know?


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 817-597-8249

Dunno if that is still current though.... I had heard they sold out, but don't have any idea if that is just idle gossip, so don't quote me on that.

I just bought a doe last week who is the grandaughter to this Hulls doe: http://home.mesh.net/hull/does1/allison.html & bred to a young Tempo Aquila buck... Due to kid in March & I'm excited 

Not sure what area of Texas you are in, but if you're Alpine shopping & can't get in touch with Hulls, you should contact Mrs. Jelke at Jobi Dairy. Breeds beautiful animals, has Alpines & Nigerians who have been in the Top 10 several times... She doesn't have a website, but you can call her & chat goats... Really nice woman & breeds animals who not only put it in the bucket, but look pretty while doing it 

Another one to check out is Swede Farms... No pics on their website, but they run a clean, tested herd & have some nice animals (last I heard they were using a nice buck from Soilder Mountain Alpines in Idaho)....

Lynn at Dream Fire Farms also has a few nice Alpines and recently posted some very reasonable kid prices on their breeding page....

Happy shopping!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, Crystal! 

I'm not shopping for more goats right now. I just wanted to ask Kim something about my buck's sire, Redwood Hills Ember Sierra. My buck is Hull's Sierra's Jasper, he came from her doe, Johari.
But thanks anyways, for those Alpine breeders you listed! I think I'm going to make a thread asking about Alpine breeders in Texas...

Ooo, let me know when your doe kids (the granddaughter of a Hull's doe)! What's her name? Who is her dam and sire?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Or maybe I should email Redwood Hills for that info?...


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Johari is a pretty doe! Found link to your boys sire, but past that I'm no help at all:
http://home.mesh.net/hull/does1/sierra.html

The doe I bought is an AI baby out of +*B SGCH Cherry Glen Handel Galaxy, his dam is "Gesture" one of my favorite Alpine does.....she was the 2006 National Champion, & reserve for '04 & '05... You can see her here, 2nd doe pictured:

http://cherryglenfarm.com/abucks.html

Here is the pedigree for the buck my new doe is bred to... Due March 5th, can not wait!!!

Buck pedigree:
SIRE: Tempo Aquila Topfen *B 
SS: SGCH Milar-Farm Royal Image ++*B 
SD: SGCH Tempo White Macaroon 3*M

DAM: Tempo Aquila Quotation 8*M 
DS: Tempo Aquila Free Trade +*B 
DD: SGCH Tempo Aquila Caption 7*M

As to digging up info on your boy, have you tried joining Alpine Talk on yahoo? Bet if you asked your questions there you'd find what you're looking for...


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, I'd email both Hulls & Redwood Hills with your questions, wouldn't hurt


----------

